# Rural Counties try to change - Residents fight



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Note these general zoning comments as relevant to our Natural Rivers Act. As I sit on the NRAct zoning review board I hear these comments all the time.

RURAL COUNTIES TRY TO CHANGE WITH TIMES, RESIDENTS FIGHT TO KEEP LAND RULES AT BAY 

Rural counties that never had to grapple with much growth are turning to zoning laws to set boundaries and make their communities attractive to newcomers and established residents. Supporters offer a stack of reasons, especially public health and safety.

Zoning is an awkward word, creating images of a by-the-book bureaucrat who sits behind a desk at City Hall and decides what goes where. But the goal is to establish order, based on public input and the features of each community. 

"Lake County is famous for hunting," he said. "We have people bringing in 40-year-old trailers that didn't meet any code at all. ...Trash and blight are a main concern." 

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-1/111192231817820.xml


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

I recognize many of the names mentioned in this article. I worked in Lake County as a Sergeant on the Sheriff Department for many years. I have been in "homes" that had dirt floors and no plumbing or running water. Many areas of the county are very, very poor and the housing is terrible. I always joked that when walking to the front door of many Lake County homes we could easily take cover behind old cars and appliances in the front yard if we were to come under fire.

The anti-government feelings among a small number of residents of the county (especially the Luther area) is prominent. 

The prison that is mentioned in the article is literally across the street from a large, heavy equipment junkyard that sprung up in 1998 without any permits. This junkyard is an eyesore to say the least. 

Lake County sums up all of what is wrong with parts of northern Michigan: high unemployment, large numbers of people on government assistance, inadequate housing, no jobs, illegal dump sites in the forests, poor roads, and out of county property owners building shacks, bringing in trailers, putting in wells and septics all without permits or inspections.

This zoning issue will have to be addressed again. It is inevitable.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

woodsrat, You are probably familiar with Marborough Corners at North Lake 1/2-mile East of M-37 North of PM River. For many years our family cabin/gift shop was on the SW corner. I spent my preteen and college year summers there and once came very close to drowning in North Lake. The Balwin life style is certainly laid back. When the old outdoor theater was open we used to take the barefoot neighbor girls to the movies (no car, just blankets and speakers on the ground). The ******* life style was fun playing guitars, swimming, and shining deer. Over the years I'd stop by and say hi to the ole girl/lady noting that the tar paper covered house she was raised in 1950> is still not covered with permanent siding. I can understand their life style culture differences and their view of zoning.


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

Hamilton Reef said:


> woodsrat, You are probably familiar with Marborough Corners at North Lake 1/2-mile East of M-37 North of PM River. For many years our family cabin/gift shop was on the SW corner. I spent my preteen and college year summers there and once came very close to drowning in North Lake. The Balwin life style is certainly laid back. When the old outdoor theater was open we used to take the barefoot neighbor girls to the movies (no car, just blankets and speakers on the ground). The ******* life style was fun playing guitars, swimming, and shining deer. Over the years I'd stop by and say hi to the ole girl/lady noting that the tar paper covered house she was raised in 1950> is still not covered with permanent siding. I can understand their life style culture differences and their view of zoning.


I know the area well. A good friend of mine has a house in old "Marlborough". I go there often. I spent many hours in the old cement plant ruins. 

The majority of people who now live in Lake County are not from there. They are "transplants" from other areas, usually big cities. They seem to be attempting to "escape" from things like zoning. Some day I will write a book about my experiences in Lake County. It is indeed, a "unique" place that is full of mystery, history, beauty and ugliness. Peaceful and serene it also has moments of violence and chaos. Lake County is definately a place like no other.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Ah yes, playing in the cement factory was fun. Dropping cherrys and M80s into the iron boilers sure made noise. Before the airport closed off the road I loved being able to trout fish north the Baldwin River and south the PM River forks using a bicycle and North Lake was so crystal clear that fishing for bluegills was fun seeing them come up for the fly.

Stories from Lake County will fill several books especially if you include Idlewild and the Flamingo Club and Paradise Club. I remember going to those clubs and watching the great black entertainers perform 1950s and 1960s. Baldwin was one town where the millionaires changed into bib overalls and blended with us poorer folks to relax. Side by side on the quiet trout streams we were both rich with experiences. Hard to explain that feeling now days.

The luxury resort that discrimination built
http://info.detnews.com/history/story/index.cfm?id=121&category=locations

Idlewild nurtures hopes of again becoming summer place
http://www.freep.com/fun/travel/qdesx14.htm

Sadly the newer zoning and health rules will never allow the spirit of old Idlewild to return.


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

In the late 1970's and into the 1980's this building was occasionally used to store dead bodies in the winter until the graves could be dug in the spring. Walking into this building causes you to fade back into history. This is located on "Williams Island" in Idlewild. Going a little off topic here. A little Lake County trivia.


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

I met Abdul "Duke" Fakir of the Four Tops in Lansing on the steps of the Capitol at a ceremony last summer. He and I had a nice chat about his days in Idlewild and my years policing the area. I have fond memories of the area along with several that are not-so-fond.


----------



## KEN C (Oct 28, 2002)

Lake county Lake county, wasnt there a book written by the former sheriff there about all the corruption and violence. I think I have the book at home. I remember there were some ties back to the Coleman Young administration and money laundering. Anybody know the book I am talking about?


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

seems to me from the article that the people have spoken, just as it should be.


----------

